# need help with mike's tapes please!!



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi there,I purchased Mike's tapes over a year ago and tried to use them for 1 month, but after not seeing any improvement to my symptoms, I gave up on them. After trying countless products since then I am prepared to give them 1 more try. The problem is that I have since lost the booklet that outlines the schedule I need to follow when listening to the tapes and was wondering if anyone can help me in this respect? Also- I am not a 'typical IBS'er' in that a biopsy of my colon did show some non-specific inflammation and my pain is not relieved by bowel movements- yet I have constant intestinal gas/bloating and very loose bowel movements (not quite diarrhea but close!). I have also been experiencing a lot of throbbing/acheing pain in my colon and hip area that goes on throughout the day and leaves me exhausted and makes it difficult to sleep as well. Could it be that Mike's tapes just won't help me given my particular cirumstance? Has anyone else been helped with these tapes that have an actual inflammation of the colon? So- any info/feedback I can get here would be appreciated, along with how I can get schedule to follow as I make attempt #2 here!Thanks a lot.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Snoopy... I will be happy to send you the schedule. There is no cure for IBS at the moment. However, these hypnotherapeutic techniques are the most effective tool we have to date. Mike's processes work with whatever symptoms you may have..your subconscious mind knows what areas/symptoms to deal with first, whether it be anxiety, D attacks, or whatever. Though inflamation of the bowel is separate from IBS, and certainly should be monitored by your doctor as well as any other conditions, the sessions can be used complementarily with traditional treatment. By using everything that is available, you will have a much better handle for greater success. Hope this helps a bit, and let us know how it goes...I am so glad you are going to try again!!! Best wishes to you!







Just sent you the schedule....







------------------Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 05-06-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry, I missed this Snoopy. Try not to be discouraged with this, but when you restart give it the chance and the total time for it, its just the way it works. It takes the full 100 days.Did the doctor say non-specific inflamation or did he call it something.However, hypnosis will work on the gas, bloating and distension, the immune system and gastric secreation to name a few things some of which would help with inflammation.There is some evidence hypnosis helps with the immune system.Health Psychol 2001 Jan;20(1):47-63 Related Articles, Books Psychological interventions and the immune system: a meta-analytic review and critique. Miller GE, Cohen S. Department of Psychology, Washington University, St Louis, Missouri 63130, USA. gemiller###artsci.wustl.edu This article reviews evidence for the hypothesis that psychological interventions can modulate the immune response in humans and presents a series of models depicting the psychobiological pathways through which this might occur. Although more than 85 trials have been conducted, meta-analyses reveal only modest evidence that interventions can reliably alter immune parameters. The most consistent evidence emerges from hypnosis and conditioning trials. Disclosure and stress management show scattered evidence of success. Relaxation demonstrates little capacity to elicit immune change. Although these data provide only modest evidence of successful immune modulation, it would be premature to conclude that the immune system is unresponsive to psychological interventions. This literature has important conceptual and methodological issues that need to be resolved before any definitive conclusions can be reached. Publication Types: Meta-analysis PMID: 11199066On gastric modualtion.Gastroenterology 1989 Jun;96(6):1383-7 Related Articles, Books Modulation of gastric acid secretion by hypnosis. Klein KB, Spiegel D. School of Medicine, University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill. The ability of hypnosis to both stimulate and inhibit gastric acid secretion in highly hypnotizable healthy volunteers was examined in two studies. In the first, after basal acid secretion was measured, subjects were hypnotized and instructed to imagine all aspects of eating a series of delicious meals. Acid output rose from a basal mean of 3.60 +/- 0.48 to a mean of 6.80 +/- 0.02 mmol H+/h with hypnosis, an increase of 89% (p = 0.0007). In a second study, subjects underwent two sessions of gastric analysis in random order, once with no hypnosis and once under a hypnotic instruction to experience deep relaxation and remove their thoughts from hunger. When compared to the no-hypnosis session, with hypnosis there was a 39% reduction in basal acid output (4.29 +/- 0.93 vs. 2.60 +/- 0.44 mmol H+/h, p less than 0.05) and an 11% reduction in pentagastrin-stimulated peak acid output (28.69 +/- 2.34 vs. 25.43 +/- 2.98 mmol H+/h, p less than 0.05). We have shown that different cognitive states induced by hypnosis can promote or inhibit gastric acid production, processes clearly controlled by the central nervous system. Hypnosis offers promise as a safe and simple method for studying the mechanisms of such central control. Publication Types: Clinical trial Randomized controlled trial PMID: 2714570And on the distension,bloating and gas here is a chart. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2001)

HI Snoopy HI All,If you email me I will send you some ideas to reduce discomfort.Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Snoopy, I saw your post on the dicussion fforum and how rough things are. Let us know here if we can help some more. Try to do the tapes they will help when you get further down the road with them. You have a lot of stress and anxiety with your situation right now and they will help you with that along with taking care of yourself at the moment. Make time for yourself right now to heal.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Snoopy..I left you a very long reply to your other post in the IBS discussion forum. Eric is right in his comments...we all are here to support and help. Please keep us posted and know that we are here for ya...------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Hi All,Snoopy - I ditto all the above.Best RegardsMike


----------

